# FS:90G Complete SetUp+Fish Now $275!



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

I have for sale a 90G tank. I want to get rid of the whole set-up.
Standard size.

Comes with:
Rena Xp3
2 Heaters. Dont Know what Wattage
3M Peach Sand.
Driftwood
Coralife Light
2 Glass Tops
Lots of big 3ft Plants

As for Fish:
2 Pleuro Snakeheads

Pictures Can be found here:
http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/member-photo-gallery-17/90g-pleuro-snakeheads-datnoids-4487/
*Everything for $275*
Will Not Part Out.

pick up in Pitt Meadows Only


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

everything is now 275. for everything you see in my other post.


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

now pending.


----------



## sghini (Apr 27, 2010)

I will take the tank asap if no one takes it I will pm my number


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

sghini is second in line


----------



## CALC (May 13, 2010)

can i just take the fish?


----------



## taureandragon76 (Apr 21, 2010)

CALC said:


> can i just take the fish?


Please read the ad, he clearly states he will not part out.


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

now pending to sghini..


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

still available...


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

morning bump for a super deal!!!


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

well i guess ill keep this set-up..
thread closed..


----------

